# What Penzeys Spices/Herbs I Should Try?



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I started a conversation on Face Book with another DC member about what Penzeys Spices he enjoys.

I've only been to their shop once before, but from the sounds of it from everyone else here at DC, I'm missing out and should patronize Penzeys. 
DH & I will be going back down to Tucson where there is a Penzeys Shop.

So, please tell me what Penzeys Spices/Herbs/Blends you like, and in turn, I might too.

Mahalo, thanks in advance...


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi kgirl, nice to see you back. 

Penzeys....gosh, where to begin!  Everything I've tried so far is superior to McCormicks, which I used to buy years ago. 

Just to mention a few, their roasted dried garlic is amazing, I'm never without that.  The smoked Spanish paprika is over the top good - I never realized paprika could have such good flavor until I started buying Penzeys.  So rich and smoky. I also love their cinnamons, onion powder, dried shallots, oh and their Arizona Dreaming blend is wonderful, too. (IMO) I love that in ground beef for taco salads and just sprinkled over sliced avocado. 

Fox Point seasoning blend is delicious on scrambled eggs and veggies, and I really like their BBQ 3000 for a chicken rub before grilling.  I'm also never without a bag of their tellicherry peppercorns for my pepper mill.  

I'm sure you'll get a lot of responses, many of us here love Penzeys.  I need to place another order pretty soon.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Thanks Cheryl, duly noted on my list


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love using the Green Goddess Dressing as a poultry rub.  As Katy said above...she hit the high points for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Free***Free***FREE*

I need to start a thread with this to get more attention, but I will share here that if you order online before midnight TONIGHT (Sunday) you can get free shipping with only $20 in purchases. You also can get free, a 1/2 cup jar of their new Salsa and Pico seasoning and a 1/4 cup jar of their ground chipotle (LOVE that stuff!). You do need to spend at least $5 to get the free jars, but if you're buying $20 for the free shipping you're already qualified.

To get the offers, you need to enter a code in the apply code box. It is:

*16755C *

Happy shopping!


----------



## Kayelle

I second that vote on the *Roasted Garlic granules*, nothing else can come close to it.  I also love the *Arizona Dreaming* and the *Taco Seasoning mix* is a perfect blend, better than the store envelope mixes and less costly. The *Bangkok Blend* is really nice for Asian dishes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Fox Point, roasted garlic, Greek seasoning, Mexican oregano, Sandwich Sprinkle (essentially Italian seasoning), Mural of Flavor, Chinese Five-Spice, Pie Spice. They have several types of cinnamon; I like the Indonesian one. 

There's more, but we're on the road so I can't look in the cabinets.


----------



## jennyema

Mexican oregano, adobo, all their cinnamons and apple pie spice, all their chili powders

Pretty much everything.

I have to say I dig Spice House's blends more than Penzey's -- sometimes Penzey's doesn't edit theirs very well.


----------



## Addie

jennyema said:


> Mexican oregano, adobo, all their cinnamons and apple pie spice, all their chili powders
> 
> Pretty much everything.
> 
> I have to say I dig Spice House's blends more than Penzey's -- sometimes Penzey's doesn't edit theirs very well.



I have Spice House bookmarked.


----------



## outRIAAge

Juniper berries! Every time I go to my spices, I take a deep whiff then seal them up again. Smash one and you're suddenly a gin-house mama, but in a good way.

I wish I could figure out more things to put them in. Ideas?


----------



## CraigC

outRIAAge said:


> Juniper berries! Every time I go to my spices, I take a deep whiff then seal them up again. Smash one and you're suddenly a gin-house mama, but in a good way.
> 
> I wish I could figure out more things to put them in. Ideas?



Go German!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

outRIAAge said:


> Juniper berries! Every time I go to my spices, I take a deep whiff then seal them up again. Smash one and you're suddenly a gin-house mama, but in a good way.
> 
> *I wish I could figure out more things to put them in. Ideas?*



Maybe you should start a new thread to pose that question to the community


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

So, the last time that DH and I went to Southern Arizona, I did not get a chance to go to the Penzey Store, which I had planned on doing.
This next trip though, I have insisted to DH that I MUST GO!

Here's my list, but I feel that there is a couple of other blends that some of you have used in the Daily Dinner thread that are not here:

Arizona Dreaming
BBQ3000
Green Goddess Dressing mix
Bangkok Blend
Fox Point
Mural of Flavor

Please help ??!!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's not just the blends. Some of my staple favorites are onion powder, roasted garlic powder, ground black pepper, Mexican oregano, ancho chile powder. I would think ahead to fall and holiday baking - cocoa powder, cinnamon (they have several kinds), ginger and Pie Spice. Chinese Five-Spice and Zaa'tar are good. 

I also have ground and whole cumin and coriander seeds. 

I grow my own herbs, so I don't buy dried herbs.


----------



## GotGarlic

Now, don't feel like you need to get everything at once  Have a good look around the store, sniff the jars, and make notes. Once you're on the mailing list, you start getting coupons for discounts and they almost always have a free sample or two available. I've replaced most of my spices with Penzeys over years. 

Btw, I don't buy their peppercorns or vanilla extract. I make my own extract and get a better buy on peppercorns from Amazon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, a friend gave me a jar of Trinidadian seasoning - salt, pepper, lemon peel, garlic, ginger and cloves. It's really good on pan-fried fish.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thanks GG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sunny Spain - salt free Lemon Pepper blend, love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

I think Penzey's is running another promo for free ground pepper now. I'd deleted it, looking.

Ah, here we go:  http://d31hzlhk6di2h5.cloudfront.ne...&utm_campaign=08-24-16 Pepper Anniversary CST


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo to you as well PF!
... and dawg,  I'm going to the store and not ordering online, 
but thanks to you too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... maybe a "coupon offer" thread would be in order for all of the offers that we find for online ordering... whatcha think?


----------



## Dawgluver

Kgirl, show them the coupon on your phone, show them the DC post.  

Or you can print it.  They're good about this.  You don't have to just use it online.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> Kgirl, show them the coupon on your phone, show them the DC post.
> 
> Or you can print it.  They're good about this.  You don't have to just use it online.



REALLY?!
I'll do that !!!


----------



## expatgirl

What great ideas!  I love Penzey's spices and have tried many that have been listed here as well as many others...in fact I never had heard of Penzy's until I joined this site 10 years ago...and sure enough Houston had one...the rest is history......
Just think about it.......how would a store that specializes just in spices make it in today's economy if they weren't of high quality......being from Texas we love their fajita seasonings..........but we love so many of the others that have already been listed.......when I leave their store everyone is smiling..........  ha!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Penzey's...it's like catnip for people...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Penzey's...it's like catnip for people...




Agree.  Thankfully the nearest Penzeys stores are about the same distance away from us as the nearest TJ's, which is to say, a very fur piece.  I can't walk into a Penzey's store without walking out without at least half their inventory, whether I need it or not.  I am grateful for online shopping!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Penzey's...it's like catnip for people...



*EXACTLY!*


----------



## expatgirl

Purrrrr-fect culinarist's dream!


----------

